# Found Golden Roseville, MI



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

This is a cross post from K9Amber Alert~

*
*
*Reply to: [email protected] craigslist. org*
*FOUND dog: Golden Retriever 07-08-2008 Poster: Roseville, MI **Hannah *
*Age: Adult * 
*Someone found a golden retriever @11 mile & I696. I remember someone from Roseville or Warren lost same type dog in the area quite a while ago. Could this be yours? Posting is on craigslist detroit in the lost and found section. See below*

http://detroit. craigslist. org/laf/74606258 7.html


*Reply to: **[email protected] craigslist. org*
Date: 2008-07-07, 5:52PM EDT


I found an older male Golden Retriever near the 11 mile exit ramp off 696. He's been taken to a local vet office for some TLC. If you think this is your dog, please reply to this posting and I will let you know where he is. He was in pretty rough shape but very happy to have been found. 
Pet Owners: Please put collars on your animals with ID tags!!!  *Golden Retriever found (Roseville/SCS)*


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

That's rough


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This could be the person*

I just googled Lost Golden Ret. in Roseville or Warren, Michigan, and came across this in Dog Detective:

http://www.dogdetective.com/pet-details.cfm/id/940822

If you click on this link you can email the owner.

I just tried to reply to the craigslist but it won't yet me because I don't have yahoo account.

Can you try emlg. the person that found him and give him this link so he can click the blue email button and email the owner
http://www.dogdetective.com/pet-details.cfm/id/940822 ??

Lost 
Dog # 940822 
Date Lost: May 28, 2007 
Pet Name: jake 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Gender: Male 
Neutered: Yes 
Size: Medium (20-50 lbs) 
Age: Adult 
Color: Gold/Yellow/Tan 
Description: jake is a nice dog he looks very cute he is a mixed breed too he is golden brown and white in some spots he a boy and hes neuted hes about 13 i realy dont no if he was stolen or lost because he usluy comes back when he runs out the house or yard . his ears the fur on them are very long .hes a nice dog he act like a real person he very loving to noone could get tired of my dog jake ps if u turned him over he would have a big bumb on his arm or under 
Last known location: detroit, Michigan United States
its a steet called peerless where he was lost or stilen the street is between maross and cansio


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Karen~

Thanks~I sent an email to the person who found dog and placed listing on craiglist and then to the owner of the lost dog on dog detective. Hope it turns out to be their baby!

Kathy



Karen519 said:


> I just googled Lost Golden Ret. in Roseville or Warren, Michigan, and came across this in Dog Detective:
> 
> http://www.dogdetective.com/pet-details.cfm/id/940822
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy:

I hope so too!!

Please let me know!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

It was not him!! :no::bawling:



Karen519 said:


> Kathy:
> 
> I hope so too!!
> 
> Please let me know!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Last info from Craig's list poster*

who found the GR:

Thanks. Someone responded to my posting and said they were his owner. I called the number, left a message and they have yet to call me back-they must really miss him, huh? At least I know he's in good hands. I called the vet today and he is doing wonderfully!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Feisty*

Feisty:

Thanks for the update-the person who found him sounds wonderful so I'm not worried about this dog at all!!


----------

